# Outdoor shrimp pond with a greenhouse top!



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just two weeks ago, I had finished my intersession and without wasting anymore time I jumped onto a project at Ebiken Studio (Exports). This new project is to explore more energy efficient ways of breeding shrimps in mass year round. Last years project outcome of a 500 or so gallon pond was quite impressive. This project revolves around a 1400+ gallon pond all the systems that were in place in the previous pond will be improved upon and added to the new system. The energy efficient or "green" part of the project is thinking of ways to harness solar energy in DIY methods of solar heating without using actual elements to heating it. We have already gotten the entire pond dug out, concreted the foundation, reinfored structure, lined, and filled with water. We have a 3000 gph pump that will power the pond and a grid system prefilter as the intake of for the pump. Still deciding on whether or not to have a waterfall. We have finished working on schematics of how to plumb the entire pond and the filtration systems and spray systems as this will also have a 4 foot tall greenhouse ontop of the pond with a 9.5 degree slope gradient so that we can also do aquaponics and hydroponics within the greenhouse.









This is the area we were planning out and figuring out how many yards of soil we'd have to get rid of.









From previous experience with the other outdoor pond we figured its better to do concrete lining before digging otherwise it will be hard to make the concrete casting.









Progress.... we had to dig by hand because it was too narrow of a space to the front to get a smaller excavator so it had to be done by hand. Although good way to exercise =)









Very hard to dig for the first two feet of soil because of the roots.









After a day and a half and 4.5 yards of soil we got to this point =)

more to come!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

only 4-5 people have had the opportunity to see this build so far =)


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If my dad didn't have koi in his pond....


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

This is great, I wanna see more


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

very cool project, and very interest to see how good the solar system keep up with winter weather here.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I cant wait to see more. Ive been wanting to build one for years. Keep posting pictures!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you're going to do aquaponics, I suggest building the greenhouse a bit taller so you can actually work inside the greenhouse. 4' is very short and you'd be bent over the whole time you work or walk around in the new greenhouse. 

Just a suggestion. Of course don't have to build it 10' or 11' tall like mine, but at least 5' or 6' would be far better than 4'.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Keep coming the pictures.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

I was one of the lucky ones to see Frank's latest creation. Well thought out - it was tempting to jump in on the warm day I was visiting. Not sure how the shrimp would have enjoyed being disturbed.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank...... you never cease to amaze me with your projects. I would love to come by one of these days and check out "the factory".

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so ive seen this cool idea let me know what you think. so you can get away with a low height canopy or greenhouse provided your not making it out of glass. the idea is to make a light weight greenhouse with plastic and wood and have a hinge on it so it just tilts up and you can work on everything inside


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> so ive seen this cool idea let me know what you think. so you can get away with a low height canopy or greenhouse provided your not making it out of glass. the idea is to make a light weight greenhouse with plastic and wood and have a hinge on it so it just tilts up and you can work on everything inside


That's a great idea but weight would still be an issue even with just wood and plastic. Althought this is something I will keep in mind for the future.

The system is already producing shrimplets and part of the water change system is complete. The Electrical is connected but not fully operable. The solar heating is working but slowly. May need another one.

Will update with the progress pics but here is the current status of the entire thing.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> If you're going to do aquaponics, I suggest building the greenhouse a bit taller so you can actually work inside the greenhouse. 4' is very short and you'd be bent over the whole time you work or walk around in the new greenhouse.
> 
> Just a suggestion. Of course don't have to build it 10' or 11' tall like mine, but at least 5' or 6' would be far better than 4'.


only test trial for now =) will make it taller once finalized after gathering data of how well it works.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

nice, I agree with making it tall enough to stand in.
I used the sliders from patio doors to surround my pond.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here we have the tedious work of cutting wood:









Here we have the construction of the frame: 









Layering of the liner and commenced filling: (could not get out of the hole because it was too deep so had to add the center beam which will later be converted to a bridge)

















Filling into the night... over 4.5 hours of filling almost there...

















The next morning with water in and tidying up and trimming the liner:


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

What type of material is the liner made out of?

Did you cut & glue up the corners before installing?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> Did you cut & glue up the corners before installing?


no, we layed it in and filled it with water and kept moving it until it layed flush to prevent too much wrinkling. Then when it was formed we emptied it via a 3000 GPH pump and we only had 4 folds near the corners which we used spray foam and filled it up to prevent shrimp from going in and when drained get stuck. Then we filled it back up again adding pressure to the walls while the foam cured.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You're insane my friend . I need to come by and visit before I'm back to work.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> You're insane my friend . I need to come by and visit before I'm back to work.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


I wish I had time to stop for a moment to complete the rest of the project  supposedly I'm promised I can stop filling in for everyone starting next week. Hopefully then I won't need to constantly drive about 100 km a day. did over $200 in gas in 2 weeks and 450km one time in just 2 days. That was retarded.... Anthony knows what happened after that... There goes my idea of driving down to Cali...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> I wish I had time to stop for a moment to complete the rest of the project  supposedly I'm promised I can stop filling in for everyone starting next week. Hopefully then I won't need to constantly drive about 100 km a day. did over $200 in gas in 2 weeks and 450km one time in just 2 days. That was retarded.... Anthony knows what happened after that... There goes my idea of driving down to Cali...


OK...... You have officially lost it! Time to book a vacation to VGH Willow Pavillion ......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is pictures from the first pond, All hanging out near the massive 5 gallon prefilter after a water change.









Here's a video of them darting away from the 4 foot long mini head net.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Trying to catch a shrimp....





Here is a pic of the shrimp caught


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

waterchange! Both systems are connected together when expelling water. But the filtration system itself is seperate. See the garden thrives on shrimp poop =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Refilling water into the 1400+ gallon pond


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I maybe there next week lol.... Having lunch with a friend I haven't seen for 7 years lol. Hes got 2 more years then hes racking in the greens!



CRS Fan said:


> OK...... You have officially lost it! Time to book a vacation to VGH Willow Pavillion ......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

frank, can I come over with a mini shrimp hook and a mini fishing rod and a mini shrimp jig. I know shrimp fishing is good in Taiwan... Can I try in your pond


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank if you need access to a high res diving camera for some shrimp's eye view shots, let me know.


----------



## bkhammer (May 28, 2010)

Frank was kind enough to show me the pond when I was over there a few weeks ago. It's quite amazing to see and I hope that you'll be able to raise shrimp in there year round.


----------



## shawndoc (Aug 6, 2013)

When growing shrimp in ponds like this, how do you cull for color?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

shawndoc said:


> When growing shrimp in ponds like this, how do you cull for color?


you wouldn't need to depending on the strains.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have taken some pics of the pond the week before I went on a mini vaca.









Above is only 1/3 of the pond. Give you an idea of how deep this puppy actually is.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

How come I didnt see this when I was there?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

theinnkeeper said:


> How come I didnt see this when I was there?


lol, you left so fast and headed to pat sheesh lol. Shoot me a text when and come by again.


----------



## Boost_addict (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome looking pond!
An idea I plan on using for green pond heating is to have a compost bin close to the pond and run pipe in the bottom to circulate water through. As the compost decomposes it creates heat for your pond and you get fertilizer for your garden!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Good idea for free heat. Pump water through a coil in the centre


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Boost_addict said:


> Awesome looking pond!
> An idea I plan on using for green pond heating is to have a compost bin close to the pond and run pipe in the bottom to circulate water through. As the compost decomposes it creates heat for your pond and you get fertilizer for your garden!


That is a very good idea! and a very green way to go about doing it also.


----------



## fishface (Apr 29, 2012)

shift said:


> Good idea for free heat. Pump water through a coil in the centre


Free Hot Water from Compost Wheelie Bin | PermacultureNews.org


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for bring this topic up after months, glad I didnt miss it~
And nice work Frank


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Ahh so this is why you suggested I come back during warmer weather. I was confused when you said you had a shrimp pond haha. Cool project! By the way the snowballs and tigers I got from you are great, thank you again for them and for all the advice for a shrimp noob!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Is this project still on going? Can I come take a look and also buy some shrimps? Very cool!


----------

